# Anybody using Carbo-plus for Co2?



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Just wondering if anybody is using carbo-plus system in their tank..I might be getting it shortly and would like opinions..Thanks!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn never heard of it before, it is made by the Germans so that gives me hope in the product.

EDIT:
Reviews
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/electrolysis.html


----------

